#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Savannakhet Marriage Visa without funds, last week

## Soapy Kev

hello everyone, i just thought i would share this with you guys in case you know of anyone needing a visa without the funds in their bank account.
I went to Savannakhet last week (14/08/14) and got a Non B marriage visa without the 400 000 baht in my bank. I sat down outside the consulate with a lady agent who went through my paperwork and told me a did not need the original documents, she glued my fotos to a form filled it all in and after paying her 60 baht i was through the gates to the consulate to hand my papers in.
At a little after 3pm i went back and received my lovely new visa.
So easy and painless and i had been sweating so much about this bloody visa for months beforehand !
Hope this helps someone and please feel free to ask away for any further info regarding my trip from Chiang Mai to Savannakhet.
Cheers guys
Kevin
 :St George:

----------


## Gerbil

^ so? You do not need money in your bank for the visa. It is the extension you need the money for.

----------


## jamescollister

SK, good to hear no change there, I'm off again next month.
Still  the old place, or has the new placed opened.

Gerbil, it's a multi O spouse visa, no problem, no money in your home country, but in SEA, Sav is the last place that doesn't want to see a bank book. Jim

----------


## terry57

^
This sort of stuff I find quite confusing.

Considering a Marriage Visa is quite a substantial and important Visa one would think the rules to get one would be the same at every place in Thailand.  

Strange innit.

I mean he has not bribed them so no Tea money has changed hands.

----------


## jamescollister

> ^
> This sort of stuff I find quite confusing.
> 
> Considering a Marriage Visa is quite a substantial and important Visa one would think the rules to get one would be the same at every place in Thailand.  
> 
> Strange innit.
> 
> I mean he has not bribed them so no Tea money has changed hands.


Just how rules are interpreted, by different places, visas are issued outside of Thailand.
Not just Thailand, my kids can have UK passports, in Thailand, lots of crap to go through at the UK embassy, in OZ, can do it at a post office.
Drivers licence, Victoria you may only hold one license and international is good for 3 months only. Good for 12 months in Australia, but not in Vic.
Jim

----------


## toddaniels

I don't think you got a Non-Immigrant Type-*B* visa..

I think you got a Type-O (Other) for being married to a Thai.

You didn't have to sit with the lady outside and waste 2 bucks, those forms are free, and if you're married to a thai national but don't want to or can't show funds Savannakhet has been the "soft touch" embassy for almost a year now..

I'd imagine you got a year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa for about 5K baht. Right?

Dunno why you were sweating it, every forum about thailand has had nothing but posts like this..

It's an easy no-brainer to get that visa there.

Still good on you... 

Now just remember to "run-4-the-border" every 90 days and you'll be good for almost 15 months..

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Sav is the last place that doesn't want to see a bank book





> 5K baht


Are that embassy and the Hull one run by the same people?

 :Smile: 

They know what side their bread is buttered on  :Wink:

----------


## toddaniels

Actually, if the truth be told;

That 'year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa' based on marriage to a thai national is available at a few honorary consulates in the US. They will issue them with the same documentation Savannakhet wants.

Still, good on the O/P for getting sorted. It does take a load off knowing you have at least 15 months in country..

Wish the O/P'd weigh in and lemme know if Savannakhet gave them an "O" or a "B" visa though, because some people have been knocked back at Savannakhet applying for "B" visas there with all their paperwork correct.   

"Albert Shagnastier"; FWIW: Hull went from the softest touch consulate in Europe to one which is hard as nails to deal with. There are report after report where people who'd been getting visas from Hull for years couldn't get 'em any more. This was pawned off as the Thai Embassy changing the rules and the way Hull interprets them.  
Right now I think Cardiff isn't bad, but I'm not sure..

----------


## 9999

I got the 1 year non-O in Brisbane, not for marriage but for a kid (we're not married but together).

I took in the original Thai birth certificate, my passport, photo-copy of Mrs passport and a statement of my Thai bank acc. They said they didn't need the bank statement, took the rest of the stuff and said come back in 2 hours, which I did, paid $215 and got the visa. Too easy.

----------


## Gazza

I was at Savanna about 3 weeks ago. Over the years I've been to most Embassies and consulates nearby and Savanna was the quietest place so far. I was expecting massive hordes of runners and queueing for hours but there was only around 50 there when it opened at 9am.

Picked up my passport/non-imm 'o' at 3.30pm same day and it was 'first come, first served'. Just show them your ticket and receive your passport. So it's not really necessary to get there when it first opens in the morning as you'll only have around 6 very long hours to kill, and there ain't much to do there except find somewhere to sit and watch other visa applicants walking around aimlessly looking for somewhere to visit or something to do.

Documents handed over;
application form with TWO photos.
Copy of marriage cert, house registration book, wife's Thai ID (front only) and photo page of my passport.

Was asked to see only original of marriage certificate and no photocopies were signed by my wife. (a bit pointless anyway if they don't know what her real signature looks like, but had signed copies with me just in case)

After picking up the Passport I headed back to Mukdahan and boarded a BKK bound bus at 6.30pm.

If I ever have to go there again then I'll get the day-time bus from BKK to Mukdahan, stay overnight and then cross over late morning into Savanna and arrive at the consulate around noon. Then kill any remaining time in an internet shop. 
Two consecutive overnight bus trips was too tiring for me, so hopefully next time I'll fly to somewhere else, even if it means showing funds and staying a night.

----------


## Soapy Kev

> SK, good to hear no change there, I'm off again next month.
> Still  the old place, or has the new placed opened.
> 
> Gerbil, it's a multi O spouse visa, no problem, no money in your home country, but in SEA, Sav is the last place that doesn't want to see a bank book. Jim


yep still the little side street, i did find a small bar near the river front with excellent free wi-fi and good cold beer Lao (15 000 kip) and nice food. 
owned by a lady from Malaysia called Lisa and the bar was called 'Lucky Day' i think.

----------


## Soapy Kev

> I don't think you got a Non-Immigrant Type-*B* visa..
> 
> I think you got a Type-O (Other) for being married to a Thai.
> 
> You didn't have to sit with the lady outside and waste 2 bucks, those forms are free, and if you're married to a thai national but don't want to or can't show funds Savannakhet has been the "soft touch" embassy for almost a year now..
> 
> I'd imagine you got a year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa for about 5K baht. Right?
> 
> Dunno why you were sweating it, every forum about thailand has had nothing but posts like this..
> ...


hahaha i was sweating it because the Thai 'Junta' seem to making stuff up on a daily bases and i was not 100 % sure of getting out of Laos if they had changed it. I am of the opinion if something is going to go wrong then i will happen to me.
And yeah its the Non O with no 'employment prohibited' written on it, which was a bonus.
The reason i went to the lady outside was to make sure that my wife's name change (not to mine yet) and my paper stating i have lived in my house for the last 30 days was up, just checking to see if everything was spot on !
Im cautious mate, but thanks for the input.

----------


## Soapy Kev

> Actually, if the truth be told;
> 
> That 'year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa' based on marriage to a thai national is available at a few honorary consulates in the US. They will issue them with the same documentation Savannakhet wants.
> 
> Still, good on the O/P for getting sorted. It does take a load off knowing you have at least 15 months in country..
> 
> Wish the O/P'd weigh in and lemme know if Savannakhet gave them an "O" or a "B" visa though, because some people have been knocked back at Savannakhet applying for "B" visas there with all their paperwork correct.   
> 
> "Albert Shagnastier"; FWIW: Hull went from the softest touch consulate in Europe to one which is hard as nails to deal with. There are report after report where people who'd been getting visas from Hull for years couldn't get 'em any more. This was pawned off as the Thai Embassy changing the rules and the way Hull interprets them.  
> Right now I think Cardiff isn't bad, but I'm not sure..


okay i apologize for not stating the type i got, i was under the impression you could only get the one i got NON O..... work prohibited was 'NOT' written on it either.
cheers for the feedback

----------


## Soapy Kev

> I was at Savanna about 3 weeks ago. Over the years I've been to most Embassies and consulates nearby and Savanna was the quietest place so far. I was expecting massive hordes of runners and queueing for hours but there was only around 50 there when it opened at 9am.
> 
> Picked up my passport/non-imm 'o' at 3.30pm same day and it was 'first come, first served'. Just show them your ticket and receive your passport. So it's not really necessary to get there when it first opens in the morning as you'll only have around 6 very long hours to kill, and there ain't much to do there except find somewhere to sit and watch other visa applicants walking around aimlessly looking for somewhere to visit or something to do.
> 
> Documents handed over;
> application form with TWO photos.
> Copy of marriage cert, house registration book, wife's Thai ID (front only) and photo page of my passport.
> 
> Was asked to see only original of marriage certificate and no photocopies were signed by my wife. (a bit pointless anyway if they don't know what her real signature looks like, but had signed copies with me just in case)
> ...


Mukdahan was such a miserable little town, but i had just travelled 17 hours on a bus, then got my visa came back across the border and couldn't stand the thought of traveling another 5 hours to another town to sleep in a hotel, so i 'roughed it' 
Not sure what i will do next time, maybe drive down, 11 hours by car from Chiang Mai.

----------


## DBell

I did it once and brought a long a typed letter in English and Thai from my wife asking for a Non-O visa to visit her. It's not needed though. If married for a while the Kor Ror 2 might be useful to have, can get at your local amphur for 20b, it's a document stating that you are still married. Good to have if your marriage cert is over 5 years old.

I think I'd bring:

Kor Ror 2
Kor Ror 3 (Marriage Cert.)
Wife's ID
Wife's Tabien Bahn.

With copies of all, signed by both is us.

----------


## jamescollister

Little bit off topic, as said I have to renew my O next month, usually stay the night in Sav. but as it's a same day turn around, can get back to Thailand that day. May take the wife and kids on a bit of a road trip, we will be coming from the Ubon direction.
Anything in Mukdahan or near by worth a stopover, look see for the kids, too far to drive there and back in one day, have to leave here at 4 am. Jim

----------


## Gazza

James, when entering Mukdahan coming from Ubon, you should pass the Jewel(?) Tower on the way in. It's an observation tower that looks over the town, river and nearby Laos. It's not all that tall but makes a refreshing change to see scenery not from ground level.

----------


## jamescollister

> James, when entering Mukdahan coming from Ubon, you should pass the Jewel(?) Tower on the way in. It's an observation tower that looks over the town, river and nearby Laos. It's not all that tall but makes a refreshing change to see scenery not from ground level.


Thanks, will have a look. Jim

----------


## DBell

I always bring my mini binoculars with me when I travel. It's a good spot there. Underneath the tower is all the local karaoke brothels.

----------


## jamescollister

> I always bring my mini binoculars with me when I travel. It's a good spot there. Underneath the tower is all the local karaoke brothels.


Think I will have to miss out on the pleasure of visiting the karaoke bars, this time. Jim

----------


## Soapy Kev

> Originally Posted by DBell
> 
> 
> I always bring my mini binoculars with me when I travel. It's a good spot there. Underneath the tower is all the local karaoke brothels.
> 
> 
> Think I will have to miss out on the pleasure of visiting the karaoke bars, this time. Jim


personally i would stay well away from 'Muky dahan' i would have liked to of seen the tower though, maybe next time.

----------


## peterpan

> ^
> This sort of stuff I find quite confusing.
> 
> Considering a Marriage Visa is quite a substantial and important Visa one would think the rules to get one would be the same at every place in Thailand.  
> 
> Strange innit.
> 
> I mean he has not bribed them so no Tea money has changed hands.


 Thailand same rules, your  joking! turned down last week in Vientiane for  marriage visa previous obtained in Brisbane and used in Savan but turned down in Vientiane.

----------


## terry57

> I always bring my mini binoculars with me when I travel. It's a good spot there. Underneath the tower is all the local karaoke brothels.


Next time you are there have a look at the huge wasps nests attached to the base of that tower, there friggin massive.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

> .
> 
> Turned down last week in Vientiane for  marriage visa previous obtained in Brisbane and used in Savan but turned down in Vientiane.


Mad innit Peter.  Trip to Bangkok maybe. ?

----------


## bankao dreamer

Its probably a stupid question but I will ask it.
If Sav is relatively relaxed would they accept a UK Marriage certificate. We were married in the Uk in 2009. I read posts stating that a marriage certificate was shown, is this a marriage certificate obtained in a Farang country or are the kor 2 and kor 3 only acceptable. I have just done my last border hop on my UK obtained non O so have 90 days to sort out the kor 2 and 3.
Thanks

----------


## toddaniels

> Its probably a stupid question but I will ask it.
> If Sav is relatively relaxed would they accept a UK Marriage certificate. We were married in the Uk in 2009.SNIP


Nope, it's NOT a stupid question at all, but I dunno what the answer is.. 

Now were a betting man; I'd bet dollars to durian; if you got your original UK marriage certificate translated into Thai, got that certified as a real translation by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, went to Savannakhet with it, a copy of your wife's thai I/D and the entry of her name in the thai house book, it MIGHT fly <- the operative word is "might".

I goggled err googled around but I couldn't find a single post about someone going to Savannakhet and pulling a year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa based on marriage to a thai who used a foreign marriage certificate, even one translated into thai and certified by the MFA.   

Conversely, if that doesn't work, you could always go to your local Amphur and register your marriage here in thailand too. I think it cost 100 baht. 

Then again, why not have a thai call the thai consulate in Savannakhet and ask;
Royal Thai Consulate-General, Savannakhet
P.O.Box 513, Kaysone Phomvihane District, Savannakhet Porvince, Lao PDR.
Tel. (856-41) 212-373, 252-080 Fax. (856-41) 212-370, 252-078 

Sorry I couldn't help... Plus I don't know if that's the "new" building in Savannakhet or the old one.. 

Good Luck

----------


## bankao dreamer

^
Many thanks Todd for your reply I will give Sav a call

----------


## bankao dreamer

Sorry Tod forgot to ask do you need the UK Marriage Certificate translated and verified in order to register the marriage at your local amphur.

----------


## peterpan

that's my exact question as well BD, so will wait for tod to reply and look forward to the answer

----------


## toddaniels

> Sorry Tod forgot to ask do you need the UK Marriage Certificate  translated and verified in order to register the marriage at your local Amphur.


The real question is WHY are you registering your marriage at the local Amphur? I mean you're already married!!!

Now, this information is for INSIDE thailand dealing with ANY governmental office.

You take your original foreign marriage certificate to any number of translation places, get it translated into Thai. Take that to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs out at Chaengwattana have it certified as an "official" translation. With that certified paperwork you can do anything you want to. I know you can get yearly extensions of stay based on marriage at immigrations in Bangkok using it as I've seen people do it..

You certainly DON'T need to "get married again" which is what registering the marriage at the local Amphur is. Thailand recognizes foreign marriages from abroad. You wife can even apply to change her surname to yours without ever registering the marriage at the Amphur..

Plus IF you go to the local Amphur to register your marriage (especially when you're already married) you're still going to need that "affirmation of freedom to marry" form from your embassy. I know it doesn't make sense, but from what I recall to register it at the Amphur in thailand you need that.    

*What I don't know and what the real question is*; 
Will the Thai Consulate in Savannakhet accept a translated and certified copy from the MFA of a foreign marriage certificate as valid proof of marriage to issue a year long multi-entry Non-O based on marriage to a thai national... <-that's the thing we're tryin' to hash out.

I just tried to call Savannakhet to check but can't get thru..  Sorry I couldn't help more.. Still it'd be good to know, so if someone finds out, post it.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Many thanks again Tod your efforts are much appreciated.

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, I tried Savannaket like 5 times today and couldn't get thru. 

Then I called Immigrations at Bangkok to see how foreigners get extensions of stay based on marriage after being married in a foreign country without getting "re-married" here in thailand.

It's pretty much the same as I outlined, your marriage certificate translated into thai certified by the MFA and presented to Immigrations works to show you're married without getting "re-married" in thailand by registering it at the Amphur.

WHAT I STILL DON'T KNOW IS: will the same set of documents will be accepted at Savannakhet..  

Until I can talk directly to the Thai Consulate in Savannakhet I just don't know the real answer.. I'd say it "should" work but it is my direct experience that each Thai Embassy/Consulate scattered hither and yon around the globe seem to do things all a little bit different. 

I don't wanna send you on a wild goose chase, err I mean a wild visa chase if it won't fly for you..

I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## jamescollister

Personally don't see the problem with registering with the Amphor, if they will do it.
You can't really get an embassy letter to say your free to marry, if you are all ready married.
If they except the overseas marriage paper work, 10 minutes 1 or 200 Bt and its done.
Doesn't hurt to ask and a friend with some pull may help, if you have one.

----------


## toddaniels

The real question james is WHY would you get "re-married" in thailand which is what "registering at the Amphur" is, when you've already been married? 

If you do that, they don't list the date on the คร.๒/คร.๓ as the day you got married in your country but use the date you go to the Amphur. 

Getting married AGAIN in thailand if you've already gotten married where ever it is you come from doesn't help you, doesn't help your wife, and just plain doesn't make sense.

As I said, for yearly extensions of stay based on marriage to a tiger, err thai gurl, you don't need to have been married here. Immigrations at Chaengwattana accepts the translated stamped thai copy of your foreign marriage certificate without a problem.

FWIW: the Thai Consulate in Savannakhet still won't answer any number I can find on the inter-web for them..  I'm fixin' to throw in the towel on it..

----------


## jamescollister

TD, may be web sight has not been updated since they moved to the new place.

----------


## toddaniels

Oh, yeah, that's right they did move to the new building a while back... 

Good one james I didn't even think of that..

----------


## Tarquin Chucklefucc

Tod, if extending a non o based on family at chaeng wattana, do i have to take the kids with me? 

cheers.

----------


## toddaniels

Tarquin Chucklefucc:
The short answer is yes, you gotta lug the kids there, because they're the reason you're getting an extension of stay..

The question(s) I have are;
So you're not getting an extension of stay based on marriage to a Thai national right? 

I take that to mean that you're not married to the children's mother? Instead you're going for it because you're the father of half-thai kids, legally adopted full blood thai kids thru the court system, or have foreign children in school here in Thailand.

IF the reason is because you're the father of half thai kids, do you have "legal parental rights"? Just having your name on the birth certificate doesn't bestow any parental rights on you in the eyez of the thaiz, whether you support them 100% or not. Do you have the ledger notation where they were registered at the local Amphur with you as the father OR did you and their mother go to court and get the court order which gives you at least 50% parental rights? Those two documents are the crux of what is needed to garner extensions of stay based on supporting kids.

There are two clauses which you could "qualify" for a yearly extension of stay based on kids. One is Clause 2.11 where the kids are attending school and the other is 2.18 known as the "family" clause. Each have different criteria as far as financials. Unless I'm mistaken, both of those clauses will require you to have legally acquired parental rights, in addition to being listed as the father on the birth certificate.

I'd need more information to really pin down what you're required to show and what you'd need as documentation. Still any way you push that extension, the kids would hafta at least be there when you apply..

----------


## ltnt

> Kor Ror 2 Kor Ror 3 (Marriage Cert.)


Whats the difference Tod?

----------


## toddaniels

> Kor Ror 2 Kor Ror 3 (Marriage Cert.) Whats the difference Tod?


They're both just A4 pieces of paper.
Here's the Kor Ror 3 (คร.๓) it's the fancy (suitable for framing one).

The Kor Ror 2 (คร.๒) is just a plain piece of paper with the information filled in. 

It's the one you can go to the Amphur and have them re-print for you..

----------


## Happy As Larry

Tarquin if below this is your situation as described by Toddaniels  then I have outlined the steps I had to go through in the family room in order to obtain "legal parental rights" (and obligations)

https://teakdoor.com/the-family-room/...f-a-child.html






> IF the reason is because you're the father of half thai kids, do you have "legal parental rights"? Just having your name on the birth certificate doesn't bestow any parental rights on you in the eyez of the thaiz, whether you support them 100% or not. Do you have the ledger notation where they were registered at the local Amphur with you as the father OR did you and their mother go to court and get the court order which gives you at least 50% parental rights? Those two documents are the crux of what is needed to garner extensions of stay based on supporting kids.

----------


## ltnt

> They're both just A4 pieces of paper.


Thanks Tod, I've got both, just didn't know the doc. names it seems.

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, I finally called the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at the government complex in Bangkok, because they oversee the thai embassies/consulates scattered around the world.  

Here's a number they gave me for the Thai Consulate in Savannakhet which BTW, does work, is answered and if you press 9 answered by someone who speaks engrish too!

(856-41) 212-080

Unfortunately, I wasn't calling about if you can use a foreign marriage certificate along with a certified translation to get a year long multi-entry Non-O.. 

Sorry I needed some other information on an issue I'm foolin' with. 

BUT, that number DOES work; so if inquiring minds wanna know, give 'em a call.

----------


## bankao dreamer

^
Thanks for that Todd I will give them a call

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, this is what I found out about people who've gotten married to thaiz overseas in their country but want the marriage recognized here.

I kept saying IF you go the standard route, where you register the marriage and get that Kor Ror 2 & 3 form you are indeed getting married AGAIN in thailand. It will have the date you registered at the Amphur as your marriage date NOT the date you originally got married in your country. Seeing as you're already married, I can't understand why you'd wanna "get married again".. 

There is a specific form a Kor Ror 22 which recognizes marriages from abroad AND notes the real date you got married in your country. You need your original marriage certificate translated into Thai and certified by the MFA, then you take that to the Amphur, do the Kor Ror 22.. They'll notate in the Amphur register that you got married abroad. The copy of the notation in the ledger and that Kor Ror 22 is what you need to show the embassy and Immigrations you're married.

I knew there was no reason to get married again, I just didn't know how to get  marriages to thaiz abroad recognized here. It took some digging, but now I do.. And so do you too..

----------


## jamescollister

> Okay, this is what I found out about people who've gotten married to thaiz overseas in their country but want the marriage recognized here.
> 
> I kept saying IF you go the standard route, where you register the marriage and get that Kor Ror 2 & 3 form you are indeed getting married AGAIN in thailand. It will have the date you registered at the Amphur as your marriage date NOT the date you originally got married in your country. Seeing as you're already married, I can't understand why you'd wanna "get married again".. 
> 
> There is a specific form a Kor Ror 22 which recognizes marriages from abroad AND notes the real date you got married in your country. You need your original marriage certificate translated into Thai and certified by the MFA, then you take that to the Amphur, do the Kor Ror 22.. They'll notate in the Amphur register that you got married abroad. The copy of the notation in the ledger and that Kor Ror 22 is what you need to show the embassy and Immigrations you're married.
> 
> I knew there was no reason to get married again, I just didn't know how to get  marriages to thaiz abroad recognized here. It took some digging, but now I do.. And so do you too..


Think you would need some help at some of the smaller Amphors, mine at first refused to put the kids names on the house book because they had English names.
They had never done an overseas born Thai child, made me laugh, BILs kid's name is Enfield [Liverpool football ground] took a few visits and the district Gov. to get it done.
If they're not sure, stall and hope they go away. Jim

----------


## 9999

> 11 hours by car from Chiang Mai.


Really? I'm about to fork out 17K THB for a return ticket, or I could just burn there in 11 hours or less?

After some very helpful advice from our mate TD, going to get the non-O based on family. Should be nice and easy, could do it much cheaper but this way has me away only 2 nights and sorted for 15 months of border hopping. Not everywhere dishes these out so easily I don't think.

----------


## toddaniels

James; you'd definitely need help at a small Amphur! In fact it could be akin to tryin' to push a rope! I'd google in thai what you're tryin' to do, believe me the thai language only forums have the question asked and answered. It's how I found about the Kor Ror 22 information. . .

Even here in Bangkok at Bang Rak บางรัก district, which marries the most people in the country hands down, (so many in fact they're open 24 hours on Valentine's Day!) it took me the better part of an hour to suss out the คร.22 way to register a marriage from abroad. They kept tryin' to sell me on the "get married again" way with the คร.2 & 3.. 

As I already had an idea of what I was tryin' to do before I went there I wasn't buyin' off on what they were selling and had to bounce between people until I found someone who knew what I was talking about!  

Good Luck,

----------


## Happy As Larry

> BILs kid's name is Enfield [Liverpool football ground]


James I don't wish to appear pedantic but Anfield is the Liverpool football ground. Enfield is a town in the northern outskirts of London and a rifle.

I only hope your bil got to give his son the name he wanted if not he should consider himself lucky it wasn't a tatoo

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> BILs kid's name is Enfield [Liverpool football ground]
> 
> 
> James I don't wish to appear pedantic but Anfield is the Liverpool football ground. Enfield is a town in the northern outskirts of London and a rifle.
> 
> I only hope your bil got to give his son the name he wanted if not he should consider himself lucky it wasn't a tatoo


Correct and I should know better, lived there once. Jim

----------


## 9999

What is the best way to go about a visa when flying in? Can you save time by pre-booking your visa?

I guess I'll be staying 2 nights, so I can be at the embassy first thing the 2nd morning, and hopefully have that afternoon.

Any reccomendations on hotels / bars / casinos ?

----------


## Necron99

> What is the best way to go about a visa when flying in? Can you save time by pre-booking your visa?
> 
> I guess I'll be staying 2 nights, so I can be at the embassy first thing the 2nd morning, and hopefully have that afternoon.
> 
> Any reccomendations on hotels / bars / casinos ?


DaoSavahn is the big proper resort on the river and is nice enough with a big pool.
Tad expensive (relatively).
Bangyai stayed at a nice hotel which was very reasonable, check out his thread.
The casino is shite, the bars are shite.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Stayed at the dao savanh about a week ago , standard room is ok, $64 a night, comfy bed, a bit of a stroll to what passes for nightlife though, and hard to find a tuk tuk after about 8 at night, I did see a new hotel called something like New Sean Sabai and would of checked in there but it only had single beds , fuk that I'm I large mammal and like a decent scratcher, it's quite close to the river and the old Mekong hotel, some sin dared and Lao BBQ places opposite to.

----------


## jamescollister

Personally would rather cut my wrists and bleed out, rather than stay 2 nights in Sav.
Remember consulate has moved, fair way out of town center, get a tuk tuk, 500 BT for the day, fined a hotel with booze or stock up.
Get to the consulate before 11 am, do the visa, pick it up at 3 pm an get out of the place.

----------


## toddaniels

In other news; I did finally call Savannakhet and confirmed they will accept a marriage certificate from abroad for a multi-entry Non-O, 
IFyou have your foreign marriage certificate translated into Thaiyou have that translation certified by the Ministry of Foreign AffairsOr at least that's what I was told when I called them. 

They didn't seem all that sure on if you needed the Kor Ror 22 form (the form which registers marriages for thaiz who are married abroad).

Your mileage may vary.. I know someone headin' up there next month and who married his thai wife in the UK, yet never bothered to register the marriage here. I guess I'll know more when he reports back..

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, just reporting back. 

Yesterday I met a guy from the US who married his thai wife in america. 

He just successfully returned from Savannakhet and got a year long multi-entry Non-O visa in using the foreign marriage certificate AND the thai translation certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. He did have his wife's thai i/d card, the copy of her listing in the thai house book, but it flew thru without a hiccup. 

He also had his thai wife with him, dunno if that made a difference or not.. 

That's all the info I got...

----------


## rickschoppers

> Tarquin Chucklefucc:
> The short answer is yes, you gotta lug the kids there, because they're the reason you're getting an extension of stay..
> 
> The question(s) I have are;
> So you're not getting an extension of stay based on marriage to a Thai national right? 
> 
> I take that to mean that you're not married to the children's mother? Instead you're going for it because you're the father of half-thai kids, legally adopted full blood thai kids thru the court system, or have foreign children in school here in Thailand.
> 
> IF the reason is because you're the father of half thai kids, do you have "legal parental rights"? Just having your name on the birth certificate doesn't bestow any parental rights on you in the eyez of the thaiz, whether you support them 100% or not. Do you have the ledger notation where they were registered at the local Amphur with you as the father OR did you and their mother go to court and get the court order which gives you at least 50% parental rights? Those two documents are the crux of what is needed to garner extensions of stay based on supporting kids.
> ...


Todd, I am planning to file for an extension of stay based on supporting my son who half Thai and half western. He is currently attending school in Udon Thani. The reason I prefer to do this over basing it on marriage is that is seems much easier to me, especially in Udon. They seem to want a lot more documentation now for a married extension than supporting a Thai national offspring. I did go to the US embassy and declare I would support him until he turns 18 and signed some documents, which were required for him to have a US passport and Social Security card, both which he now has.

Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## jamescollister

Rick, child route may not be the way to go, depending on the immigration office, I was knocked back for one, Ubon. They wanted a court order for custody of the kids, spouse visa or nothing, didn't have money laying round for that.
Jim

----------


## rickschoppers

I guess it boils down to the immigration office. I think I have tried this in the past and was asked why not obtain an extension based on marriage? It was awhile back, so things may have changed by now. Whenever I have started the extension by marriage process, I have just gotten aggrevated and took a trip over to Vientianne to get a 90 day visa.

----------


## toddaniels

Getting a yearly extension of stay based on marriage to a thai national is NOT fraught with peril. It is paperwork (support documentation) intensive, and you get a 30 day under review stamp (when immigrations is supposed to make the sojourn to your house to see if you're really married), before you go back and get the year's extension stamped into your passport.

I dunno if you'll be able to get an extension of stay based on being the father of a half-thai, even if your name is on the birth certificate (which means nothing as far as parental rights) and FWIW; your son holding a US passport cuts no ice with immigrations. It takes either having you listed as the father in the local amphur's log book (when the child usually has to be 8 or older so they can answer questions) OR going thru family court with your thai wife and getting recognized as the father and sharing 50% of the parental rights by court order.

As I said, an extension of stay based on marriage ain't that hard to push thru. It just takes giving them the paperwork they want in the order they want it, and then waiting the 30 day under review period out. I'm sure you could do it.

----------


## charleyboy

Tod. I'll dig out my old passport and show you a few 'under review' stamps!

I think that the first time I applied, I was 'under fookin' review' for 4 months.

Actually, just had a peek...22nd Sept- 11th Dec.

It was the fact that I had to travel from Ch-Am to Samutsakorn that really pissed me off.

----------


## toddaniels

"charleyboy" that is so pathetic that I have nothing to say, except...

There in lies my main beef with the "powerz-that-be" at Thai Immigrations. There is no rhyme or reason for different zones and different offices in those zones doing things other than the way they're supposed to be done.

Those little fiefdomz make up rules willy-nilly, change the goal post when ever they want, and some honestly get a great deal of satisfaction in making foreigners jump thru imaginary hoops that just plain don't exist in writing anywhere..

I saw a post from another forum where in Ubon (I think) they have a sign at immigrations which says something along the lines of 



> "foreigners using an embassy letter for proof of financial requirements are also required to present ATM receipts or bank statements showing 65K baht a month is transferred into the kingdom"


Now there is NO rule written in the regs that says, you need to bring baht one into this country if you are going the verification of funds from abroad by your embassy. 

It's just some wing-nut mid level official thinking up another way to move the bar..

----------


## peterpan

I had better be nice to the trouble and strife then, she recently sold her land, so now I plan to get her loan me, 400K to deposit in the bank.  Until I get the marriage visa extension sorted.

----------


## toddaniels

Well "peterpan", like the topic of this thread suggests;

You could wing your way to Savannakhet and get a year long multi-entry Non-O visa based on marriage to a thai national without having to borrow ANY money from your thai significant other...

True you'd hafta border bounce every 90 days, but you'd be good to go for 15 months and NOT beholden to your wife either!  Even if it went tits up down the road the visa would still be good..

----------


## bankao dreamer

Update on Sav non O visa.
went yesterday they are still issuing 90 day and 1 year multi entry O. Bad news same day service will stop on the 2nd of February in a few days time. Handed over my UK marriage certificate with 2 copies, no translation or verification required. As long as its in English its fine said the nice lady.
Fee's still B2000 and B5000

----------


## toddaniels

Even with them doing away with the same day service; it's still hands down the most "user friendly" thai consulate in S/E Asia for Non-O visas...

----------


## barrylad66

shortly i will be residing in ubon for the foreseeable future, and i will will be doing my 90 day border runs to laos. for the last couple of years i have been getting a 12 month extension based on marriage, but couldn't be arsed this time so will get a non o multi from sav, and then have a bit of a jolly every 3 months.  when i border run every 90 days will i still get a full page stamp on the laos side,even though it will be a short stay for about 2-3 days? if so, i better think of getting a new passport :Confused: 

cheers

----------


## rickschoppers

Yes, the Laos visa is the same even ìf you go for one day. I wiĺl be making my 90 day run on Thursday and I just go into Laos, pay the 1500 baht for a visa and then  turn the corner and come right back into Thailand without having to stay in Laos overnight. The entire process only costs me the 1500 baht plus fuel from Udon to Nong Khai and takes about an hour.

You may want to visit your embassy and obtain additional pages into your passport if you are planning to make numerous 90 day runs to Laos.

----------


## barrylad66

^ thanks for the info. i had a feeling that was the procedure. i was hoping it was like myanmar with just a small in and out ink stamp.as i'm in bkk at the moment maybe i will go to the embassy as you suggested.

thanks again

----------


## Gazza

^
Depending on whether you like travelling around Thailand, you may be able to get a bus from Ubon to Mae Sot. 
I know that buses run from Mae Sot to Mukdahan, Aranyaprathet and Pattaya etc.

500bt for Burmese stamps plus approx 1,000bt return fare = same amount for a Lao visa. But you don't use up a full page for it.

It can be a long tiring slog at times just going to Mae Sot from Bkk, so I hate to think how long it'll take from Ubon. 
But, it's always nice to know what other options one has if a particular border closes for whatever reason.
 :Smile:

----------

